# antibiotics vs. BB



## migoy26 (Dec 2, 2003)

i've treated my tank with antibiotics. 
we know that antibiotics kill bacteria, will it also kill the BB in my bio-media ?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It depends... Nitrifiers are gram negative bacteria. If the med is a wide spectrum antibiotic or one that treats gram negative bacterial infections, then it WILL kill your biological bed. If the antibiotic is used properly, it will indiscriminately kill all bacteria regardless if it's "good" or "bad".


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

which is why it's always good to have a 'hospital' tank so what whatever you use to treat a problem doesn't affect your main tank


----------



## migoy26 (Dec 2, 2003)

i used Nitrofurazone, will this kill the gram negative bacteria.

i was able to search this:

"Nitrofurazone is effective.
Its broad spectrum includes most gram-positive bacteria and facultative gram-negative bacilli. "


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

migoy26 said:


> i used Nitrofurazone, will this kill the gram negative bacteria.


 YES


----------

